
Robot with Bimetal Feet Can Walk on a Heat Source Forever - billconan
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/robot-with-bimetal-feet-can-walk-in-a-frying-pan-forever
======
userbinator
It reminds me of these two other heat-powered mechanisms, one entertaining and
one useful:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_bird](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_bird)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQEJAvabX0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQEJAvabX0)

~~~
cma
Reminds me of the kinesin protein
[http://www.somegif.com/gifs/13649141741817812127.GIF](http://www.somegif.com/gifs/13649141741817812127.GIF)

